# S7 Taktmerker



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Ich habe folgenedes Problem. Ich möchte gerne einen Taktmerker programmieren. Ich habe auch alle korrekt in der Hardware eingestellt. Anschließend habe ich eine Aufgabe bearbeitet und der Taktmerker hat auch gearbeitet. Anschließend habe ich eine neue Aufgabe bearbeitet und mein Taktmerker hat nichts mehr von sich gegeben. 

Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe da ich nächste Woche meine Abschlussprüfung hab!


----------



## seeba (3 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe folgenedes Problem. Ich möchte gerne einen Taktmerker programmieren. Ich habe auch alle korrekt in der Hardware eingestellt. Anschließend habe ich eine Aufgabe bearbeitet und der Taktmerker hat auch gearbeitet. Anschließend habe ich eine neue Aufgabe bearbeitet und mein Taktmerker hat nichts mehr von sich gegeben.
> 
> Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe da ich nächste Woche meine Abschlussprüfung hab!



Kann man Taktmerker forcen?  :roll: 

Mach mal 'nen Urlöschen und lad die Hardwarekonfig nochmal rein...

Mehr fällt mir dazu noch nicht ein


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Ja man kann den Forcen!

Ich habe die Hardwareconfig auch schon neu geladen. 

Das krasse ist das wir an mehreren Rechner den gleichen Fehler hatten. Sprich erst geht es und dann nicht mehr oder bei einem sogar umgekehrt. Obwohl er nichts an der config. geändert hat.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

und noch zu Info 

CPU 314


----------



## MRT (3 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich lerne zwar gerade erst das Step7 aber wenn die Aufgabe neu ist dann musst du vielleicht im Simatic Manager => Rechtsklick auf CPU 314 und dort im Fenster Zyklus/Taktmerker  unter Taktmerker dein Merkerbyte reinschreiben! Vielleicht kontrollierst du das mal!
Was genau bedeutet Forcen?


----------



## knabi (3 Januar 2006)

Das das Taktmerkerbyte in der HW-Config eingetragen ist, davon gehe ich mal aus  :wink: .

Hast Du vielleicht den enstprechenden Merker/das Merkerbyte oder vielleicht einen Teil davon irgendwo im Programm schreibend benutzt?

@MRT: "forcen" bedeutet, einer Variable (Ein-/Ausgang, Merker...) temporär einen festen Wert zuzuweisen, zu Testzwecken. Das kann einmalig oder dauerhaft gemacht werden.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

also ja das ist der taktmerker. ich habe das merkerbyte auf 200 in der Hatdwareconfig. eingestellt. Und danach wollte ich den merker in meinem Programm nutzen. Hierfür habe ich dann merker 200.2 als beispiel versucht zu verwenden. Um einen Takt halt zu bekommen.


----------



## DEGO (4 Januar 2006)

schau mal unter referenzdaten/querverweise bzw. Verwendungsstelle nach ob dein mb200 nochmal verwendet wird


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Ich hab nachgeschaut und er wird nur einmal verwendet genau da wo ich den brauch.

Ich hab vorher die S7-200 gelernt und jetzt kurz vor der Prüfung muss ich die noch lernen und das klappt immer noch nicht. :?


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

setz mal dein Programm hier online. Dann kann ich es mir mal ansehen

gruss
marlob


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Das nett gemeint aber ich kann das leider hier nicht online setzen da ich an einem Rechner programmier der keinen Internet Anschluss besitzt. 

Also ich mittlerweile meine config nochmal neu eingestellt. Dabei das merkerbyte 200.

Es ist doch richtig wenn ich programmier einfach je nach gewünschter taktfrequenz M200.5 als beispiel an ein und-glied setze oder?

wenn ich den Eingang force funktioniert auch meine Schaltung.


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2006)

Das ist richtig!
Aber gehe doch mal auf deinen M200.5, dann rechte Maustaste -> Gehe zu -> Verwendungstelle (CTRL+ALT+Q) und klicke "überlappender Zugriff auf Speicherbereiche" an.

Jetzt darf in der Spalte "Art" nur ein R stehen und nirgendwo ein W.

Falls das nicht weiterhilft. Projekt archivieren, auf diskette, USB-Stick oder CD kopieren/brennen und auf dem anderen Rechner mit Internetzugang das Projekt hier online stellen

gruss
marlob


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Das hilft mir leider auch nicht. 

Ich habe das jetzt archiviert wie kann ich den hier was hochladen?


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2006)

Erst mal registrieren und dann kannst du Attachements hinzufügen

marlob


----------



## calimero (4 Januar 2006)

so da bin ich wieder!

so ich habe jetzt eine ganz einfache schaltung genommen hauptsache es funktioniert irgendwann.


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2006)

Ich habe dein Projekt bei mir in PLCSIM getestet und es funktioniert perfekt.
Der Zähler geht auch, wenn ich Eingang I0.0 oder I0.1 schalte.

Hast du deine PLC mal urgelöscht und alles neu übertragen?

marlob


----------



## calimero (4 Januar 2006)

Ich hab es auch mit dem PLCSIM getestet und es läuft nicht ich habe den auch urgelöscht und neu übertragen. Ich habe jetzt die hoffnung aufgeben. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## lefrog (5 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Hast Du in der Hardareconfig den Richtigen E-Stand der CPU projektiert? Kontrolliere doch noch einmal die Nummer, welche auf der CPU steht mit der Siemens-Bestellnummer der CPU in Deiner Hardwareconfig. 
Hardwareconfig auch übersetzt und übertragen?
Wenn nicht versuch einfach einmal einen anderen Bereich. Ich lege die Taktmerker immer auf MB0.

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## DEGO (5 Januar 2006)

calimero schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab es auch mit dem PLCSIM getestet und es läuft nicht ich habe den auch urgelöscht und neu übertragen. Ich habe jetzt die hoffnung aufgeben.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.






edit: habe mir dein zähler.zip runtergeladen, da ist ja dein mb200 taktmerker mitprojektiert, hatte ich erst nicht so wirklich mitbekommen
so wie dein programm ist läuft es bei mir in plcsim ohne probs
welche version von step7 und plcsim nutzt du
hast du das an "richtiger" hardware schon getestet?


----------

